# Soundproof PC by case modding, doable? worth it?



## hojo (Jul 19, 2008)

I've been trying to get a quiet PC for months now, for that purpose, I've been changing components back and forth with little or no success. 

I've had it with trying to silence the fans, so I'm looking at the problem from another angle, which is, keeping the noise inside the case itself. 

I've heard of people modding their cases by adding sound absorbing material on the side panels, I was thinking of attempting something like that except my case only has one removable panel (left), so it would be pointless.

Therefore, I'm thinking of making an external closure for the case itself, that covers the top and sides only (since that's where most of the sound comes from and I can't cover the front or back for obvious reasons).

Temperature issues aside (my setup is relatively simple by today's standards and works well without a case fan, I'm willing to trade a little temp rising IF it will help me reduce the noise considerably), will such a thing even work? I don't know much about acoustics so honestly I have no idea.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

I was given a aleinware case. I love the thing. It has a shell built
around the case I suppose, and it does use sound absorbing foam.
ultra quiet. I thought heat would be a issue, not a problem. Even has
a fan on the side case cover, and back, very quiet, and heat is not
a issue. Running sli board with two video cards. One of the best 
freebee's Ive ever got.


----------



## Fewmitz (Feb 6, 2008)

manic said:


> I was given a aleinware case. I love the thing. It has a shell built
> around the case I suppose, and it does use sound absorbing foam.
> ultra quiet. I thought heat would be a issue, not a problem. Even has
> a fan on the side case cover, and back, very quiet, and heat is not
> ...


I've been hunting for an Alienware tower for what feels like forever. All of the ones that are being sold have no sound proofing, no fans, no lightning, no nothing. -.-


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Theres a few on ebay.


----------



## Fewmitz (Feb 6, 2008)

They're all classed under "barebones" though. And if they don't have the lightning, I can only assume they don't have the sound-proofing.


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

try newegg.com for really quiet fans and other parts like side panels for your case, or just buy a new one


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

dynomat. used in car stereos to remove resonation.


----------

